# how much does it cost to renew a domain name @ go daddy?



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

.com
i dont remember my login right now or i would just check i was just wondering how much it costs to renew a domian name mine will be expiring sometime. so i cant just buy it again i have to renew or does anyone have any info on renewing domain names ect.. im a newbs


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I am not sure if this applies to you, but I have a standing debit order with godaddy, the cost being $10 per annum.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

oh nice to know....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not too sure on this, but I think you can go to a different one if they are cheaper and move your domain name to them. ie i think 1&1 is like $5.


----------



## wesware (Jun 18, 2009)

Should be around $10. It is probably set to auto renew.


----------



## SVTCobraLTD (Nov 18, 2007)

1and1 is horrible to deal with. I have godaddy for just my domain names. My actual space is through HostGator and I rarely have a problem with them.


----------



## snorkytheweasel (May 3, 2006)

Godaddy has more sales than a persian rug dealer. The prices change every day. I get several e-mails from them each month encouraging me to add, renew, or transfer domains.

The prices are good, and the service is good (online chat or toll-free telephone with technical support).

My only complaint is that godaddy is the world's slowest website. Whenever I need to work on my account I assume that I'll spend 20 minutes to do 3 minutes of work. The rest of the time is spent waiting.....

If you've never used dial-up - if you've only used broadband - go set up a godaddy account (it's free) and get a look into the past by logging in and going to your account. You'll see the agony of the slo-o-o-o-w connections we used to endure (my internet days go back to dial-up with 24kbs connections - then 33 kbs, and finally 56 kbs).

FWIW my first modem was 300baud - and my friends were jealous because they had 75baud and 150 baud. I was amazed at the speed when I went up to 1200baud. but I digress.....

The owner of godaddy fancies himself to be important.... he bombards you with pleas to go look at his blog (yawn) or his slightly risque videos. I'm not making this up.

Can someone explain the value added of having a celebrity spokesbimbo on a site that caters mostly to the web-savvy among us? Godaddy has a race car driver telling us why we should buy internet services at godaddy.

And WTF is up with that business name?

BTW- the answer to your question is "it depends." 5.95 - 12.95 USD per year for most domains (COM, NET, ORG, MOBI). The more exotic top-level domains are pricer.

</rant>


----------

